# Elba endurotrails



## arise (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Elbakenner...!
wer verrät mir die schönsten trails,gern s1,s2 s3 auf Elba ? bzw wer kennt sie ?


----------



## blaubergdackel (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, schau doch mal hier nach. Ein Anfang ist es allemal.
http://www.capoliveribikepark.it/percorso_a.asp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (28. Dezember 2012)

das habe ich auch schon gefunden ! die trails runter zu den alten minen...glaub 2 sinds sollen nicht schlecht sein ! und anscheinend sind die trails im westen nicht schlecht...! ist nicht einfach da gescheite infos zu bekommen !


----------



## Magalino (28. Dezember 2012)

Ist schon sehr lange her, dass wir auf Elba waren. Damals hatten unsere Hardtails noch schlappe 60mm Federweg! Damit haben wir die ganze Insel erkundet. In guter Erinnerung sind mir 2 Touren: vom Ortsende von Lacona links über den Berg nach nach Marina di Campo. Das war damals eine herrlich vom Regen ausgewaschene Piste mit riesigen Löchern, es ging über Felsen, durch Sand, usw. Toll war auch die Abfahrt vom Monte Perone runter nach Sant'Ilario und dann weiter durch die Wälder bis nach Marciana Marina. Diese Pisten gibt's sicher heute noch. Schnapp dir einfach eine Karte und fahr die Wege ab. Sehr viele gibt's auf dieser kleinen Insel eh nicht. Ob's für Enduro-Feeling reicht würde ich mal bezweifeln.


----------



## arise (28. Dezember 2012)

monte perone ist gesetzt...ebenso le mure,monte bartolomeo,und die trails rund um den capanne...! bin ja mal gespannt was fahrbar ist !


----------



## arise (28. Dezember 2012)

http://youtu.be/fATF44Y-IsM


----------



## arise (28. Dezember 2012)

schön steinig, verblockt aber noch fahrbar ! genau sowas suche ich ....


----------



## Sunny.Z (29. Dezember 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492844&highlight=elba
Schau mal dort

Kompasskarte 3,4,5,7,13,14, und alle Wege die um den Monte Capanne noch für Bike gekennzeichnet sind, dürften das sein, was du suchst. In der Karte gekennzeichnete Wanderwege meiden ( da geht meist wirklich nur wandern ) 
Teile des Films sind dort entstanden.
Sehr anspruchsvolles Revier. War richtig klasse und hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht


----------



## arise (13. Januar 2013)

super danke ! Hab mir nu die karte besorgt und mal mit dem vid verglichen...das vid spielt sich auf dem 3 und 4er ab.....krass die strecke ist als mtb-strecke eingezeichnet ! Solangsam gefallen mir die italiener !


----------



## regloh (18. März 2013)

Bin über Ostern wieder dort .

Hier drei, auf Basis der Kompass Wander/Rad Karte 2468 D/GB/I selbst erfahrenen Strecken. Und ruhig auch mal Wanderwege oder auf dem GTE entlang Biken ausprobieren . Ein wenig Pioniergeist eröffnet Dir herrliche Trails. Probier doch mal den 7er Wanderweg vom M.Perone. Den Einstieg findest Du wenn Du vom Parkplatz aus den 5er GTE Teilstück Richtung Capanne hochfährst (oder schiebst, sind zwei hübsche Rampen nach der Bergauffahrt...


----------



## jazznova (21. März 2013)

Also über paar schöne Strecken würde ich mich auch freuen - muss net mal Enduro lastig sein 
Möchte um Juni 2 Wochen hin, bin schon gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaizi (22. April 2013)

ich habe auch das Vergnügen 2 Wochen nach Elba zu fahren.
Wie der Zufall es will, sind wir wohl ganz gut positioniert (Morcone Bucht / Nähe Capoliveri).
D.h. es ist eigentlich ein Familienausflug mit zwei kleinen Kindern, ich muss mich dann kurzfristig alleine verdrücken...
Ich habe also immer nur 1-2 Stunden Zeit.

Ich suche eine Endurolastige Tour die da passt.
Irgend welche Tipps?
 @arise: warst du mittlerweile da?


----------



## arise (22. April 2013)

wann biste den unten...werd ab samstag für zwei wochen am start sein..


----------



## kaizi (22. April 2013)

ich bin erst ab 18.05. da.
dann kannst du ja berichten.  
dir dann erst mal viel Spass!


----------



## jazznova (22. April 2013)

Ich bin ab 01.06 unten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaizi (22. April 2013)

...01.06. ist mein Abreisetag.


----------



## Lapidal (22. April 2013)

... am 03.05 gehts Los 

... hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen mit welcher Fähre und/oder ist es besser vorher zu buchen oder spontan vor Ort?

...und weiß jemand evt. ob von Elba eine Fähre direkt nach Korsika geht? Bin nämlich 2,5 Wochen unterwegs und dachte mir evt. auch Korsika zu besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (22. April 2013)

Also vorher Buchen brauch man nur in der Hauptsaison... Hat man mir gesagt und so werde ich es auch machen zumal auch die Tickets Vorort günstiger sein sollen. 
Ich bin gespannt... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaizi (22. April 2013)

Info des ADAC´s für den Transport von Bikes bei der Überfahrt mit Moby Lines:

nach Rücksprache mit der Reederei können wir Ihnen folgendes mitteilen,

1.)     ein Transport auf dem Dach ist möglich, Ticket muss dann mit der neuen tatsächlichen Höhe angepasst werden / je nach Höhe kann sich der Preis ändern

2.)     das Fahrzeugdeck ist während der Überfahr nicht bewacht, es ist aber auch nicht möglich während der Überfahrt auf das Fahrzeugdeck zu kommen

3.)     das Fahrrad darf nicht mit an Deck genommen werden, Alternativ kann es auf dem Fahrzeugdeck mit untergestellt werden für 3,00 Euro pro Strecke zusätzlich


----------



## arise (22. April 2013)

drauf achten das man gleich das hin und zurückticket löst. werd euch berichen was für trails empfehlenswert sind. fähren gehn von elba auch nach korsika und sardinien.


----------



## PeterSardinien (26. April 2013)

Suche im italienischen Forum, z.B. habe diese Fotos http://www.mtb-forum.it/foto/elba/ gefunden. 
ciao Peter


----------



## arise (14. Mai 2013)

so, nu bin ich wieder braungebrannt zurück im deutschen vorfrühling.

also elba hat voll überzeugt...egal was man sucht, man wird bediehnt. ob flowig , verblockt, entspannt oder konditionell anspruchsvoll alles auf engstem raum vorhanden. die insel kann man eigentlich in zwei kategorien teilen. der osten ist geprägt von sandigen,flowigen,kieselsteintrails durchzogen . dort befindet sich auch das bikehauptzentrum capoliveri. die strecken des bikeparks führen um den monte calamita immer in meeresnähe. oftmals kommt man an einer der begehrten badebuchten vorbei die sich wie an einer perlenkette rund um diesen inselabschnitt ziehen. es empfiehlt sich hier 2-3 tage zu verweilen. meine favoriten waren der legend cup und der minera. die trails sind meist s0-s1 also fast anfängertauglich. meist aber nur etwa 500m-1km lang....die auffahrten sind meist italolike...steil und der sonne ausgesetzt. spätestens nach dem 2 tag baut man sich dann seine eigene route zusammen die die besten trails miteinander verbindet. sonst viel forstweg. es gibt auch in capoliveri 2 mgk um sich ein bike zu mieten...empfehlenswert ist die bikestation direkt am zweiten kreisverkehr, wo die bikeparkstrecken losgehn. wer auf touren,xc ,am und easy enduro steht ist hier ganz gut aufgehoben...dauermeerblick garantiert.

dagegen ist der westen um einiges rauer und wilder. der capanne ist die höchste erhebung und die berge der ausläufer sind durch viele trails aber gut zu erreichen. hier wird einiges an kondition und fahrtechnick abverlangt...die wege nr 6 , 14,3,4 und noch der eine oder andere oberhalb cavoli und chiesi sind richtige s2,s3 monster....flow ist zwar ansichtssache aber hier davon zu sprechen....die oftmals rauen und wirklich kindskopfgrosen runden pflastersteine fordern das fahrwerk und bremsen aufs euserste. die meisten der besagten trails erreicht man über den gte der rund um den capanne führt. einziges manko waren die wildschweinschäden...und das immer auf den wenigen flowigen abschnitten.

sonstiges.....

beste pizza gabs in cavo(schöner kiesstrand). direkt am hafen gegenüber der cavodivingboote....brochetta als vorspeise für umsonst und beim bezahlen gibts als dankeschön en zitronenlikör . 

bestes fischrestaurant fand ich in rio marina...glaub gregolo oder so ähnlich hies es. direkt an der durchgangsstraße.

betser strand...oje...zu viele um sie alle zu nennen...cavoli war klasse...aber da wird in der hauptseason die hölle los sein...

bestes städchen um zu flanieren und bummeln war porto azzurro...

also wer bike und meer verbinden will und mal was anderes wie finale,gardasee usw sucht ist mit elba ganz gut bediehnt.

beste reisezeit laut elba freeride april,mai,juni und september,oktober
infos bekommt man ebenfalls über elba freeride...

keine frage ,ich komme wieder...nich unbedingt nächstes jahr aber irgendwann malwieder. hab noch ne rechnung mit dem 3er nach pomonte offen

ps: es lohnt sich die finger abzutapen...viele blumen und die magia stechen mit ihren stacheln durch die handschuhe  ! ebenso sind knieschoner zu empfehlen.


----------



## Lapidal (14. Mai 2013)

arise schrieb:


> so, nu bin ich wieder braungebrannt zurück im deutschen vorfrühling.
> 
> also elba hat voll überzeugt.........................



Kann mich dem nur anschließen und befürworten bin zwar noch nicht zurück aber die restlichen Tage werde ich auf der Insel mit sicherheit genießen.


----------



## arise (14. Mai 2013)

indianer triffts änder....hugh ich habe gesprochen...
noch gaaanz viel spaß und mein neid sei dir sicher ! unbedingt den 14er ausprobiern....!


----------



## kaizi (14. Mai 2013)

ich bin dann ab dem WE unten.
dann weiss ich ja was mich erwartet. 
nachdem ich eigentlich familienurlaub mache und gleich bei capoliveri bin, wird es dann wohl die flowige (nich so anspruchsvolle Runde werden) werden.


----------



## arise (14. Mai 2013)

von porto azzurro kann man auch ganz gut die bergkette oberhalb rio nell elba ansteuern....dort gibts auch den ein oder anderen etwas technischeren trail  oder bei lacona die landzunge....


----------



## kaizi (14. Mai 2013)

porto azzurro, hm, muss mir wohl mal die karte etwas genauer zu gemüte führen.
hab mir grad deine elba bilder angeschaut, da werd ich ganz neidisch. was ich alles vor der nase haben werde und auf grund vom baby auslassen muss...
der 4-master ist ja ein traumschuss. und ein fanes macht sich vor jeder kulisse gut...

warst du geführt unterwegs, oder alles auf eigene faust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (14. Mai 2013)

danke...auf eigene faust...! und mit youtube und karte mir die touren zusammengebastellt...hatte aber auch das glück den presitenta von elba freeride block im bikepark zu treffen. zusammen die karte angeschaut und den einen und anderen trailtipp bekommen..wenn ich die wochen mal zeit finde schneide ich mal das gopromaterial....nich immer ganz jugendfrei


----------



## isartrails (14. Mai 2013)

arise schrieb:


> einziges manko waren die wildschweinschäden...und das immer auf den wenigen flowigen abschnitten.


Unerhört! Wildschweine auf Elba. In der freien Natur.
Und dann machen sie auch noch die Trails kaputt.
Ich finde, die gehören alle abgeknallt.
. 
..
...
....
Manchmal frage ich mich, wie es wohl wäre, wenn Wildschweine auch ein Forum hätten, wo sie posten könnten, wie sie es fanden, als ... 
.
..
Ob sie wohl auch von einem Manko berichten würden?


----------



## arise (14. Mai 2013)

dann würden sie warscheinlich schreiben....."ey alle säue aufgepasst,auf den steinfreien wanderwegen finden sich die kastanien viel leichter als in dem laub !"


----------



## kaizi (14. Mai 2013)

arise schrieb:


> von porto azzurro kann man auch ganz gut die bergkette oberhalb rio nell elba ansteuern....dort gibts auch den ein oder anderen etwas technischeren trail  oder bei lacona die landzunge....



die landzunge bei lacona ist gut?
da müsste ich vorher ins auto steigen, was ich aber sicher mal machen darf ...
ist das eine bestimmte tour? auf ner karte gut zu erkennen, oder gar ein gps track von irgendwoher?


----------



## arise (14. Mai 2013)

es geht dort einen berg (name gerade nicht parad) hoch und dann gibts 2 trails die an die küste fürn und an zurück nach lacona . auf der kompasskarte gut zu sehen. mit auto knapp 10 min von capoliveri. aber auch monte perone ist gut für 2-3 std biken.


----------



## kaizi (15. Mai 2013)

und wie lange ist man da ca. unterwegs?
also hoch, runter und wieder zurück


----------



## arise (15. Mai 2013)

hab dafür so ca 3 std gebraucht. wobei ich mich da nicht wirklich beeilt habe. der iss ja auch nur etwa 400m hoch. am besten familie miteinpacken und vorher an den strand absetzen. oder se lassen dich auf der hinfahrt schon etwas oben am berg raus...


----------



## kaizi (15. Mai 2013)

da bringst du mich auf eine idee - family als shuttle missbrauchen!
ausgezeichnet.


----------



## arise (15. Mai 2013)

ja dann ergeben sich ganz neue gute mgk zum biken ! muss mir das auch irgendwann mal anschaffen zb an der korbgondelstation sich absetzen lassen und dann über monte madonna auf den 14 runter !!!!

http://youtu.be/HXHtWqFFlno

einige der trails runter nach lacona. die ersten ca 6 min ist vom berg runter zur straße lacona-campo

hier noch en paar anregungen

http://youtu.be/iaHZd9xhX9c

http://youtu.be/LR--qoGOsVY

der trail am tropollo ist echt heftig.der weitwinkel läst die stufen wirklich klein aussehen..aber geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (15. Mai 2013)

netter Bericht - ich bin am 01.06 da....bin schon sehr gespannt.

Ich habe mir schon paar Touren unter Gpsies rausgesucht, eigentlich sollte es nicht so schwer sein irgendwas da zu finden.


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2013)

@arise
danke für den Bericht. Deine Bilder sehen ja gut aus!
Dann kommt die Insel mal auf die Liste


----------



## arise (16. Mai 2013)

@_scylla_

danke...euer siera nevada bericht ist  der hammer


----------



## Lapidal (17. Mai 2013)

arise schrieb:


> indianer triffts änder....hugh ich habe gesprochen...
> noch gaaanz viel spaß und mein neid sei dir sicher ! unbedingt den 14er ausprobiern....!



Habe heute ausprobiert..... Bis auf ein paar schiebe Passagen war das ein richtiger Brocken....( muss dazu sagen es hat vorher geregnet und die moosbewachsene Steine haben es noch schwerer gemacht) ein richtiges Enduro trail..... ein paar mal musste ich schon absteigen (auch unsanft ) da muss ich wohl noch etwas üben...


----------



## arise (18. Mai 2013)

ja der iss schon en waschbrett ! falls das spaß gemacht hat...dann den 3er vom tropollo nach pomonte...danach ist man plombenfrei!


----------



## Lapidal (20. Mai 2013)

Na ja, bin heute wider zurück... den 3er muss ich mir wohl für das nächste mal aufheben. Elba hat auf jeden fall sehr viel Spaß gemacht!!! Wir waren übrigens in Lacona im Santa Maria Camping der Besitzer macht dort regelmäßig kostenlose Biketouren teilweise mit Auto- bzw. Boottransfer hin oder zurück und falls man alleine los will gibt er auch gerne Tipps für Touren. Von Ihm habe einige schöne Trails als Tipp bekommen die sehr viel Spaß gemacht haben. Dort kann man auch Bikes (Cannondale) mieten. Mein Favorit war der Trail von Mnt. Perone   an einer alten Kirche geht es rechts in den Wald rein, Wanderweg 7a wenn man den ganzen Trail durchfährt sollte man in Secchetto rauskommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (21. Mai 2013)

Ohman, ich muss noch bis zum 01.06 warten...bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## finale (22. Mai 2013)

hallo zusammen,
hier gibts jede menge touren inkl. gps tracks
http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren/toskana-elba.html


----------



## jazznova (25. Mai 2013)

Da es ja nächsten Freitag losgeht, habe ich mal paar Touren zusammengesucht.
Sind 20 Stück die ich hier einfach mal angehängt habe, mal sehen was ich alles nachfahren werde - bin ja 14 Tage da 

Die 20 Touren decken eigentlich die ganze Insel ab - vielleicht für den ein oder anderen brauchbar.

.PDF in .ZIP umbennen und entpacken


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2013)

Danke, jazznova. Gleich mal abgespeichert


----------



## kaizi (26. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ja Grade vor Ort, bewege mich aber leider ausschließlich auf der Calamita Halbinsel.
Es gibt ein paar nette Trails, allerdings technisch nicht anspruchsvoll.
Auf jeden Fall an wärmere Klamotten denken, hier ist es nicht wirklich sommerlich...


----------



## jazznova (26. Mai 2013)

Hoffentlich wird es bis nächsten Samstag besser....lt. Wetter.com soll es ja aufwärts gehen.
Dir viel Spaß noch !!


----------



## Burkhard (30. Mai 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> Unerhört! Wildschweine auf Elba. In der freien Natur.
> Und dann machen sie auch noch die Trails kaputt.
> Ich finde, die gehören alle abgeknallt.
> .
> ...



Servus isartrails,

wir waren Mitte Mai für 12 Tage auf der Insel und haben ebenfalls unzählige durch Wildschweine aufgewühlte und zerstörte Wege und Flächen gesehen!
Eine Rotte stollenbewehrter Mountainbiker ist dagegen nichts!

Die Ursach des Problem der Überpopulation ist mal wieder der Mensch selbst:
Wildschweine wurden in den 1960er Jahren auf Elba eingeführt ebenso wie das Sardische Mufflon!
Da sie keine natürlichen Feinde auf der Insel haben, sind sie zu einer ernsthaften Plage für die endemische Flora geworden.
Man versucht wohl alles, um diese Spezies wieder auszurotten, neben der Jagd sind auch zahlreiche Fallen aufgestellt ...

Somit liegst Du mit Deinem "Abknallen" schon richtig  .

Viele Grüsse 
Burkhard

PS: einige Eindrücke von der Insel in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Burkhard (30. Mai 2013)

jazznova schrieb:


> Da es ja nächsten Freitag losgeht, habe ich mal paar Touren zusammengesucht.
> Sind 20 Stück die ich hier einfach mal angehängt habe, mal sehen was ich alles nachfahren werde - bin ja 14 Tage da
> 
> Die 20 Touren decken eigentlich die ganze Insel ab - vielleicht für den ein oder anderen brauchbar.
> ...



... sind aber wenige interessante/anspruchsvolle Passagen dabei, die Touren kennen wir nahezu alle!

->  
Tolle lange Trails finden sich süd-östlich und westlich vom Mt. Cappane (z.B. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fATF44Y-IsM"]MTB Bikus Elba Marciana Pomonte via Troppolo - YouTube[/nomedia] ) dabei ist sogar ein FR-lastiger Abschnitt mit zahlreichen angelegten Drops!! 
Weiterhin einige anspruchsvolle Trails (neben den alten Militärwegen) runter vom Mt. Tambone!
Im Calamita Gebiet (Capoliveri Bikepark) sind die Abfahrten mehr für CC und Marathonfahrer angelegt und entsprechen max S2 Niveau!
Knackiger ist's dann im Nord-Ost Teil der Insel z.B rund um den Cima del Monte.

Wir waren schon 6x auf Elba und entdecken immer mehr landschaftlich und fahrtechnische Hammertouren, einfach geil die Insel!
Das erwartet man bei dem kleinen Eiland eigentlich überhaupt nicht!

Schaut mal ein mein Foto-Album ...


Grüss Burkhard


----------



## jazznova (30. Mai 2013)

Klasse Fotos !!!
Bis max. S2 langt mir und besonders meiner Frau 

Sag mal, kannst Du mir einen Tip für einen guten Bikeladen geben, immer gut wenn man eine Adresse hat - hab zwar soweit alles dabei aber man weiß ja nicht.


----------



## kaizi (30. Mai 2013)

Gibt 2 in Capoliveri, einer nicht zu verfehlen, direkt am Kreisverkehr / Ortsmitte.
Siehst du wenn du hier bist.
Heute mein letzter Tag...
:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (3. Juni 2013)

So die erste Tour ist gefahren, echt nette gegend hier....

Nochmal zum Hänldler, der einzigst gescheite ist der:

CICLI BRANDI 
VIA CARDUCCI, 
PORTOFERRAIO
33 0565 914128 
[email protected]

Mal sehen was die Tage bringen, Wetter soll ab morgen besser werden


----------



## Saddamchen (27. August 2013)

Salve Leute,
ich bin vom 31.08.-09.09.2013 auf Elba. Will da 2-3 Touren fahren. Ist zufällig zu der Zeit noch jemand am Start
Gruß
Bernd
PS:  Noch zwei Trailfragen:
- Wie ist der 10-er von LA Tavolla Richtung Pomonte/Chiesse
- Wie ist der Dreier  über S. Bartolomeo Richtung Chiesse.? (Ab Gabelung in den 4-er)


----------



## Streamer75 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Freunde des MTBs .

..werde ab dem 17.10. erstmals in Elba sein und dort die Insel erkunden.
Dort sollte das Wetter noch besser sein als am Gardasee..

Ist noch jemand auf der Insel?
Vielleicht geht ja die ein- oder andere gemeinsame Ausfahrt zusammen.

Was ich noch gerne wissen möchte:
Kann man auch im NOV/ (Anfang) DEZ auf Elba biken?
Gibt es auch geführte MTB Touren oder kennt jemand einen Bike-Guide?


Ich freue mich über Antworten.

Ciao
Bernd


----------



## Powderfreak1 (15. Oktober 2013)

Also war Anfang September unten, bin eigentlich jeden Tag gefahren, hab mir die 1:25.000 Kompass Karte gekauft. Die is super. Hatten in Pomonte a Ferienwohnung. Bergab geht ziemlich alle zum fahren, Bergauf muss ma sich auf die paar Teerstraßen konzentrieren oder oft raufschieben und tragen. Bezieht sich jez auf die Trails rund um den Monte Capanne. 1 Tag war ich in Capoliveri da sind die Trails superflowig und man kann alle an einem Tag abfahren. Die Trails westlich von Portoferraio sind a super aber lohnt sich nicht als eigene Tour, wennst ma deine Email gibts kann ich dir meine Tracks schicken.


----------



## Burkhard (20. Dezember 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Salve Leute,
> ich bin vom 31.08.-09.09.2013 auf Elba. Will da 2-3 Touren fahren. Ist zufällig zu der Zeit noch jemand am Start
> ...
> PS:  Noch zwei Trailfragen:
> ...


Hi Bernd,

bist Du Touren auf Elba gefahren, vielleicht Deine angefragten Trails 10 und 3??

Viele Grüsse Burkhard


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2013)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 
> bist Du Touren auf Elba gefahren, vielleicht Deine angefragten Trails 10 und 3??
> 
> Viele Grüsse Burkhard





Burkhard schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 
> bist Du Touren auf Elba gefahren, vielleicht Deine angefragten Trails 10 und 3??
> 
> Viele Grüsse Burkhard


Hallo Burkhard,
ich bin zwei Touren gefahren. Allerdings nicht dei geplanten, da mir die von Cavoli aus zu lange gedauert hätten.
War ja mit Familie unterwegs.
Habe dann zwei Namen und Nummerlose ,gepunktete Trails aus Google Earth und einer Topo Karte unter die Stollen genommen.
War absolut Top. Zu Beginn immer schön flowig und dann bis S5 alles dabei.
Allerdings habe ich die Teile sowohl bergauf als auch bergab komplett unterschätzt und war zum Ende hin immer bei 30 C° im Schatten ohne Wasser komplett im Ar... 

Hier mal das Ganze etwas zusammengeschippselt. Die Quali hat leider den IBC Konverter nicht sauber überstanden! 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## arise (23. Dezember 2013)

super vid ! muste mir mal verraten welche trails das genau warn...iss schon gut im südlichen westen der insel -


----------



## Burkhard (2. März 2014)

... wir sind im Mai 2014 wieder auf Elba -> 
Elba Enduro


----------



## flashmob (7. April 2014)

Burkhard schrieb:


> ... sind aber wenige interessante/anspruchsvolle Passagen dabei, die Touren kennen wir nahezu alle!
> 
> ->
> Tolle lange Trails finden sich süd-östlich und westlich vom Mt. Cappane (z.B. [nomedia="[MEDIA=youtube]fATF44Y-IsM[/MEDIA]"]MTB Bikus Elba Marciana Pomonte via Troppolo - YouTube[/nomedia] ) dabei ist sogar ein FR-lastiger Abschnitt mit zahlreichen angelegten Drops!!
> ...


 
Servus Burkhard,

kannst du ein paar Touren empfehlen oder gibt es ein gutes Elba-Bike Buch? Wir sind nächsten Monat in Capoliveri und wollen ein paar leichte-mittlere Touren fahren (mit Freundin, deswegen etwas ruhiger  ). Waren letztes Jahr für 1 Tag in Capoliveri und waren am Monte Calamita... war jetzt ned so der Burner! Ziemlich leichte Tour. Obwohl wir nur eine gefahren sind von den 4 oder 5 die es gibt...

Danke dir
Gruß, henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burkhard (9. April 2014)

flashmob schrieb:


> Servus Burkhard,
> kannst du ein paar Touren empfehlen ...  henrik


Kennst Du die Touren des Capoliveri Bikeparks? Davon kann ich Dir die Tour A Calamita als trailfreie Umrundung der Halbinsel und Tour E Legend Cup (mit einigen Änderungen) empfehlen. Leider verläuft der Legend Cup teilweise auf Trails bergauf, würd ich so nicht fahren, aber die XC und Marathon Racer haben da wohl Spass dran ... Also etwas geschickter zusammenstellen: Tour A mit den Trails von Tour E durch die Calamita Mine, zur Costa Gabbiani und in die Miniera Sassi Neri. Am Poggio Polveraio und auf der Calamita Nord-Ostseite gibt's auch noch einige Trailpassagen, die erkunden wir im Mai!



flashmob schrieb:


> oder gibt es ein gutes Elba-Bike Buch? ... henrik



Im nächsten Frühjahr wird es einen deutschen Bike-Guide mit hohem Trail-Anteil von der Insel geben!  

Grüsse Burkhard


----------



## Burkhard (9. April 2014)

Burkhard schrieb:


> ... wir sind im Mai 2014 wieder auf Elba ->
> Elba Enduro



Muss mich korrigieren: Wir waren spontan Mitte März am Calamita und Nordkamm und sind wieder im Mai im San Martino Gebiet und Monte Capanne unterwegs!!

Gruss Burkhard


----------



## jazznova (10. April 2014)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Touren des Capoliveri Bikeparks? Davon kann ich Dir die Tour A Calamita als trailfreie Umrundung der Halbinsel und Tour E Legend Cup (mit einigen Änderungen) empfehlen. Leider verläuft der Legend Cup teilweise auf Trails bergauf, würd ich so nicht fahren, aber die XC und Marathon Racer haben da wohl Spass dran ... Also etwas geschickter zusammenstellen: Tour A mit den Trails von Tour E durch die Calamita Mine, zur Costa Gabbiani und in die Miniera Sassi Neri. Am Poggio Polveraio und auf der Calamita Nord-Ostseite gibt's auch noch einige Trailpassagen, die erkunden wir im Mai!


 
Fand ich auch so...bin erstmal die normalen gefahren und hab dann daraus meine eigenen gebastelt, ich denke man kann dort schon schöne Trails fahren wenn man die Tour selbst mit verschiedenen Stecken kombiniert.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. März 2015)

Hi, Ostern möchten wir uns des auch mal anschauen.... hab mir jetzt schon einige links angeschaut manche (youtubelinks) funktionieren nihct mehr.....
wie man rausliest spielt sich ja einiges um den Monte Capanne ab (der lift nimmt auch bikes mit!  - oder?)
ich werde mit nen bus unterwegs d.h. mobil sein (zumindest die Hauptstraßen sollten ok zum Fahren sein oder!?)
Was ist dieser Gravity park?
Welche Trails MUSS man auf Elba gefahren sein? (160mm "Enduro" artgerechte haltung - also von technisch verblockt bis kurviges singletrail ballern)

Danke schon mal...


----------



## regloh (3. März 2015)

Guten Morgen keinNAME , nein der Lift nimmt keine Bikes mit. Hier kannst Du dir ein paar Touren und Einblicke zu Touren auf Elba ansehen (http://meinekleinewelt.org/blog/) Am WoEnde kommt noch eine weitere um die Region Monte Capanne dazu. Die Straßen sind eigentlich ok. Der Gravity Park ist nichts weiteres als ein Terrain mit ein paar schönen Stellen zum üben oberhalb der Minera am Monte Calamita. Landschaftlich sieht es dort wie auf dem Mond aus, ist aber kein Park wie z.B Geißkopf.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. März 2015)

ok, super danke!
hab nur gedacht, weil in dem Video nimmt die gondel bikes mit: 



bei dem gravitypark dachte ich, dass es vllt. zum biken angelegte trails sind die geshuttelt werden oder so (wegen deren homepage)

dann schau ich mir des erst mal an und frag dann nochmal... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regloh (4. März 2015)

scheint auf Nachfragen und mit einem TV Team doch zu gehen . Sicher kann ich Dir aber sagen, das ein großer Teil der oberen Strecken nicht Bike tauglich sind (ist im Video auch so zu erkennen). Du trägst erstmals ein paar 100 hm wieder alles bergab. Und der "Park" ist kein wirklicher Park. Es ist ein Wegenetz das aus zwei historischen World Cup Strecken der ausgeschildert ist - mehr nicht. Auf der Legend Cup Strecke findet alljährlich ein XC Rennen statt (17. Mai 2015). Der "Park" wurde irgendwann um 3 weitere Strecken ausgeschilderten (wie die heißen und deren Verlauf kannst Du hier nachlesen. Und ehrlich ein Shuttle für 400 hm?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. März 2015)

oha, da hast natürlich recht.... ;-) ich war von den Höhen her noch in punta ala - wenns sein muss brauch ich für über 3000 hm auch kein shuttle aber mit ist halt ein tag tiefenmetertechnisch besser genutzt!

aber erstmal ein fettes DANKE und Hut ab für deine Seite... das ist echt ne große hilfe 

gibt´s im nordosten auch was interessantes?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. März 2015)

kennt jmd. den weg von il troppolo nach pomonte soll angeblich nicht fahrbar sein - hat da jmd. infos?


----------



## arise (5. März 2015)

wer erzählt den so einen schmarn...? natürlich ist das fahrbar....man kann aber auch vom Topolo runter nach chiesi...etwas leichter und flowiger...

und die gondel kann man vergessen...oben auf dem gipfel kann man eh nicht fahrn...auser man gehört zur trialelite......Umfahrung des capane über den trail nr 6....zum topolo sinds dann zwei schiebestücke....einmal madonne und dann den topolo selbst...


----------



## arise (5. März 2015)

6 er unterhalb des capane kurz nach der gondelquerung




abfahrt nach pomonte vom topolo





kurz nach topolo Richtung pomonte




abfahrt topolo chiesi schlusstück....dort wo die strommasten entlang laufen führt ein trail oberhalb der straße nach pomonte.





ebenfalls runter nach pomonte an der abzweige zur Kapelle


----------



## arise (5. März 2015)

auf dem weg zum topolo nach Madonna. schaut schwer aus läst sich aber super fahren.





aufstieg zur Madonna im wahrsten sinne ein Kreuzgang...




auffahrt über den torre....mühseelig aber mit dauersuperaussicht....


sadamchens vid zeigt ein paar trails oberhalb von cavoli.....kann man super über den torre hochfahrn nach der romanischen kirchenruine gehts dann ein paar hundert meter später links in einen forstweg der einen direkt zu vielen trails bringt und ein freeridetrail endet auf dem weg ...man.kommt dann immerwieder am schönsten strand raus...


----------



## arise (6. März 2015)

Generell gehört die umrundung klar zur besten rund....trailanteil und abwechsljng mit super panorama....allerdings um auf den 6er zu kommen muss man etwas buckeln...lohnt aber allemal....leider muss man sich am topolo entscheiden ob man nach chiesi oder pomonte runterfährt....beides klasse...wobei pomonte etwas schwierigerer ist....weitere berge für endurorunden sind tambone und perone....am besten die supertrailkarte elba (leider noch sehr unvollständig) und die standart kompasskarte kaufen....


----------



## Nopse75 (7. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin neu hier und habe mich hier und da ein bisschen durch das Forum und das Thema Insel Elba mit dem MTB gearbeitet. Interessant finde ich die Routenvorschlägen und vor allem die Videos die hier gepostet wurden.
Wir werden dieses Jahr zu Pfingsten ab dem 26.Mai bis 06.Juni auf Elba sein.
Ich bin zwar mit meiner Familie unterwegs aber ich werde definitiv mein MTB mitnehmen um mir einige Trails auf Elba anzusehen.
Falls sich jemand ebenfalls zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf der Insel befindet wäre ich begeistert, einige Touren zusammen zu meistern und mir den ein oder anderen Tipp noch zu holen.
So jetzt noch einige Reserve Sachen fürs Fully holen, dann könnt's eigentlich schon losgehen ;-(


----------



## kaizi (9. März 2015)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> oha, da hast natürlich recht.... ;-) ich war von den Höhen her noch in punta ala - wenns sein muss brauch ich für über 3000 hm auch kein shuttle aber mit ist halt ein tag tiefenmetertechnisch besser genutzt!
> 
> aber erstmal ein fettes DANKE und Hut ab für deine Seite... das ist echt ne große hilfe
> 
> gibt´s im nordosten auch was interessantes?



Es war im Bike Magazin mal ein Bericht über Elba, da hatten die über eine coole Strecke im nord-osten geschrieben.
Das war glaube ich vor ca. einem Jahr. War der Holger Mayer der den Artikel geschrieben hatte.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. März 2015)

@arise : danke für bilder und tips - der sagt sowas: http://www.kettelinks.de/Touren/Mehrtagestouren/Ronda_Isola_d_Elba/Etappe_3/etappe_3.html
ist halt immer schwierig einzuschätzen was wem gefällt - da fängt für die einen der spaß erst an wo er für die anderen aufhört... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. März 2015)

danke kaizi - der holger mayer war im vid das ich gepstet hab auch dabei - dem scheint´s da zu gefallen....


----------



## arise (10. März 2015)

Im nordosten ist der gte zu empfehlen....krasse steigungen aber auch flowige abfahrtstrails...man kann auch den 5er einbauen richtung nisporto....anfang super schluss sehr schwer zu fahrn.liegt aber auch an den kindskopfgroßen losen steinen auf der ideallinie.....im vid fahrnse den gte am schluss richtung cavo...und am anfang tragen se die bikes vom gipfel bis runter aufn 6er am capane....da braucht man mal gut ne std....

Also die umrundung ist der schwierigkeitsgrad von s0-s4...das meiste ist ne mischung aus s1 und s2....aber ein bike mit mind 140mm sollte man schon haben.sonst machts nich wirklich spaß....


----------



## Burkhard (10. März 2015)

Mitte April erscheint der Bike-Guide für Elba:				 




Darin sind viele Trailabfahrten beschrieben, die Insel ist ein Paradies für Endurofahrer!


----------



## Burkhard (16. April 2015)

.. Der Guide ist heut pünktlich in den Buchhandel gekommen, viel Spaß auf der Insel!
Für Fragen oder Anregungen schreibt mich einfach an.

Ride Elba


----------



## fabi.e (14. Juli 2015)

Hi zusammen,
wollen in ca. 2 Wochen unseren Alpen-(Bike)trip auf der Insel Elba für eine Woche ausklingen lassen.
Fahren mit nem Bulli mit der Fähre rüber. War noch nie dort.

Kann jemand einen Campingplatz empfehlen, der ruhig liegt, nicht weit vom Meer weg ist und optimalerweise auch nicht allzuweit vom Traileinstieg entfernt ist? (gibt es dort sowas?) 
Ist eine Fährenbuchung im voraus notwendig, oder kann ich das auch Vorort, maximal nen Tag vorher machen?
Gleiche Frage gilt für Campingplätze. 



Burkhard schrieb:


> .. Der Guide ist heut pünktlich in den Buchhandel gekommen, viel Spaß auf der Insel!
> Für Fragen oder Anregungen schreibt mich einfach an.
> 
> Ride Elba



Gibt es den Bikeguide auch bei Thalia ? 


Danke und Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Neubeuern (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Fabian,

was die Campingplätze angeht, würde ich Dir einen der Plätze in der Lacona-Bucht empfehlen. Alternativ in Marina di Campo. Vorher reservieren lohnt sich sowohl bei den Plätzen als auch bei den Fähren. Anfang August bist Du in der Hauptferienzeit der Italiener und wirst die Insel sehr voll erleben.

Schöne Grüße,
Martin


----------



## cnwl4b (14. Juli 2015)

Ich kann Camping Valle di Santa Maria in Lacona empfehlen. Es gibt dort einen Bike Guide, Michele - er führt dort ein bis zweimal die Woche eine Tour und hat eine Bike Karte ähnlich der Supertrail Map, die er an Gäste heraus gibt. Im August könnte es allerdings schon zu heiß werden zum Biken...

~ride on~


----------



## Burkhard (16. Juli 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es den Bikeguide auch bei Thalia ?
> Danke und Grüße
> Fabian



Ahh, jemand aus meiner alten Heimat 

Klar, hat doch eine ISBN Nummer, nur suchen: Thalia

Zahlreiche schöne Campingplätze gibt es an den großen Buchten im Mittelteil der Insel:

Südküste: 
Golfo di Campo
Golfo di Lacona
Golfo di Stella

Nordküste:
Golfo di Procchio
Golfo di Biodola

Fähren sind in der Hochsaison besser vorab zu buchen,
Camping lohnt sich vielleicht vor Ort zu schauen und nach Gusto zu wählen.

Je nachdem, was Ihr für (Trail-?) Touren fahren wollt, bietet sich Marina di Campo , Lacona oder Procchio an.
Aber auch im Ostteil locken interessante Strecken durch die alten Erzminen und am Nordkamm ...

Beste Grüße Burkhard


----------



## fabi.e (17. Juli 2015)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Ahh, jemand aus meiner alten Heimat
> 
> Klar, hat doch eine ISBN Nummer, nur suchen: Thalia
> 
> ...



Na dann beste Grüße aus der alten Heimat! 

Danke für die Schlagwörter!

Habe dein Buch soeben bei Thalia bestellt und kann es nachher abholen.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
im Oktober habe ich Elternzeit und wir haben uns Elba als Ziel rausgesucht.
Normalerweise gehen wir ja campen, aber Oktober kann da schon blöd werden. Deshalb meine Frage:

Hat einer von euch denn einen Tipp bezüglich Ferienwohnung für vier? Also Wo? Oben im Thread wird die Lacona Bucht des Öfteren erwähnt. Die wäre ja recht mittig und man kann die Insel nach Osten und Westen erkunden. Und vielleicht hat eine(e) von euch schon eine gute Erfahrung bzgl famielientauglicher Wohnung (als mit zwei Zimmern) gemacht?  Und gut  wäre eine  mit kurzem Anfahrtsweg zum Traileinstieg.    Dann könnten sich meine Frau und ich abwechseln mit biken und Kinderbetreuung.
Den Trailguide habe ich mal bestellt, der wird die nächsten Tage eintrudeln.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Burkhard (10. August 2015)

Zum Spätsommer sind wir bei angenehmen Temperaturen 
und warmen Meer wieder auf Elba zum Elba Trailride . 
Es warten eine Woche Trailabenteuer auf den schönsten Strecken der traumhaften Insel.

Unterkunft im ruhigen Hotel mit Halbpension nahe der großen Bucht von Procchio mit flachem Sandstrand, alternativ Apartments in Lacona mit Frühstücksbuffet! 
Wir fahren ausgewählte Touren aus dem Bike-Guide und neu freigelegte Trails, die immer am Meer enden!
Interesse? Schickt mit eine Nachricht!

Viele Grüße Burkhard


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind in der 2. Sep. auf Elba in dem Ort "Capoliveri".
Von den 5 Leuten die dabei sind, war nur einer bisher auf Elba.
Ich habe zwar schon etwas im Web mit Trails nachlesen können und mir einen kleinen allgemeinen Reiseführer gekauft, aber wir sind ja Biken dort und interessiert mich hauptsächlich, was es Möglichkeiten gibt.

Meine Frage:
Kann jemand schon eine erste Meinung über das Buch "Bike-Guide für Elba" abgeben?

Danke

Gruss


----------



## Burkhard (11. August 2015)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe zwar schon etwas im Web mit Trails nachlesen können und mir einen kleinen allgemeinen Reiseführer gekauft, aber wir sind ja Biken dort und interessiert mich hauptsächlich, was es Möglichkeiten gibt.
> 
> Meine Frage:
> ...



1. Es gibt Rezensionen auf Amazon:
Mountainbiken auf Elba 

2. Frag doch einfach den Autor, was Du speziell wissen möchtest! 

Gruß Burkhard


----------



## branderstier (14. August 2015)

wir sind in der 2. Sep. auf Elba in dem Ort "Capoliveri".
Von den 5 Leuten die dabei sind, war nur einer bisher auf Elba.
Ich habe zwar schon etwas im Web mit Trails nachlesen können und mir einen kleinen allgemeinen Reiseführer gekauft, aber wir sind ja Biken dort und interessiert mich hauptsächlich, was es Möglichkeiten gibt.

Hallo,
Capoliveri ist als Örtchen ein Gedicht und die Biketouren rundherum sind auch super.
Es gibt im Ort eine Infotafel auf der alle Biketouren beschrieben sind. Der Bikeladen schräg gegenüber hat glaube ich auch Kartenmaterial.
Bin schon neidich auf euch, ich könnte direkt wieder los.

Grüße Peter


----------



## transalbi (21. November 2016)

Spätestens Ostern 2017 ist es soweit: 
*Elba mit dem Mountainbike entdecken* -
*GPS-Trailguide für die schönste Insel der Toskana*
http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/elba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powderfreak1 (21. November 2016)

I muss da unbedingt nochmal hin


----------



## Burkhard (21. November 2016)

transalbi schrieb:


> Spätestens Ostern 2017 ist es soweit:
> *Elba mit dem Mountainbike entdecken* -
> *GPS-Trailguide für die schönste Insel der Toskana*
> http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/elba



Da bin ich gespannt ....


----------



## SimplonDotNet (6. Februar 2017)

Ich war schon Mal mit dem Bike auf Elba, das ist aber rund 12 Jahre her.
Ich erinnere mich, dass die Trails recht steil und technisch anspruchsvoll waren mit Ausnahme von der Runde um den Monte Calamita.
Jetzt möchten wir mit unseren Kinder nach Elba in den Bikeurlaub gehen.
Kennt jemand eine schöne Tour, die man auch mit einem 20" Kinder-MTB bzw. einem Anhänger (Singletrailer) fahren kann?


----------



## jazznova (6. Februar 2017)

Beim Monte Calamita gibt es einige Strecken die man fahren kann, ich habe mich da sehr wohl gefühlt.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Februar 2017)

den Burkl sein buch is gut! ;-)

Beste trail is der Sassa Ritti (so ähnlich) aber das hängt immer davon ab wann man dort is - die macchia wächst da wie die pest...





anscheinend is da heuer auch ein Enduro Rennen geplant hat letztes jahr einer von den Weekend wheel typen erzählt...... ;-)


----------

